
Firefox: Homeland security urges all users to update browsers immediately - josephwegner
https://www.fastcompany.com/90450626/firefox-attacks-homeland-security-urges-mac-users-to-update-browsers-immediately-in-rare-warning
======
robbya
More info about the issue here:

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-0...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-03/)

